# MY WEBCAM ... The view from my camera on our patio looking North East over the Atlantic



## Greyson (Aug 21, 2017)

Hope this link works ... 

http://camsecure.co.uk/webcam/rayowen/margate.html


----------



## terry123 (Aug 22, 2017)

Post it as a link.  It will be in blue if a link!  Too tired to type all that in.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 22, 2017)

It works.  Had to wait 'til a bird flew by for sure.   I just cut and pasted it.


----------



## Greyson (Aug 22, 2017)

http://camsecure.co.uk/webcam/rayowen/margate.html


----------



## Greyson (Aug 22, 2017)

Have changed it to a proper link now ...

http://camsecure.co.uk/webcam/rayowen/margate.html


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 22, 2017)

It worked for me. Love the birds.


----------



## Greyson (Aug 22, 2017)

​A bit of a sea mist at the moment ...


----------



## Falcon (Aug 22, 2017)

Nice feeding set up  Greyaon.  I also feed the birds.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 22, 2017)

Sadly, my ancient iPad won't allow me to access it.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 22, 2017)

Greyson said:


> Have changed it to a proper link now ...
> 
> http://camsecure.co.uk/webcam/rayowen/margate.html


  Much better. Thanks.  Very nice set up.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2017)

Nice little set up Grayson... I have a similar bird feeding station but being inland I envy your view of the sea  even if it is a grey day today...it's sunny here BTW...and it's supposed to be hot and sunny tomorrow so I'll be able to view your feeding station more clearly  tomorrow.. 


here's mine...but there's also a water feeding tube just out of shot as well...


https://s26.postimg.org/cofjy6pmx/DSCF4033.jpg


----------



## Greyson (Aug 22, 2017)

Very good ... hope it's sunny soon ... Dawn is a good time to watch the birds, at their first feed of the day. The cam is on 24/7.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 22, 2017)

holly dolly:

Do you get goldfinches in England.  I notice one of the feeders has niger seed.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2017)

yes Camper , well spotted, yes we do get Goldfinches here but not many ... they are about the only birds that eat the Niger seeds.  We have 3 wild bird seed tubes, plus a nut one which the blue-tits prefer,  and a water tube... and they need refilling every 4 or 5 days... but the niger seed tube can go weeks before it needs filling


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2017)

Greyson said:


> Very good ... hope it's sunny soon ... Dawn is a good time to watch the birds, at their first feed of the day. The cam is on 24/7.



 Yes the feeding station is pretty much full of birds here between 6 and 7am...I use to watch them while I was getting ready for work, but I retired 7 weeks ago, so I'm not always around at 6am now..but definitely it's busy at Dawn as you say.. 

Apparently it's going to be in the 80's tomorrow, so hopefully we'll get some sun as well..the last 2 days have been grey and dull...


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 22, 2017)

Cute Birdie Cafe!


----------



## merlin (Aug 22, 2017)

Very interesting viewing Greyson, I hope you will pop out and do a dance routine for us sometime  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ...........was it easy to set up?


----------



## Greyson (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi ... no, not easy to set up because of potential thieves taking the camera I built a cage around it and mounted it high on the outside wall next to a burglar alarm. As for wiring I ran the two cables through an air vent to save drilling through the brick wall ... one cable is from the transformer plug for the low voltage supply the other cable is an Ethernet cable that connects the video footage to my router ... Also unless you want the expense of hosting your own website in order to make it view-able you need to buy your camera from a company that provides hosting for a low fee (£03.00 a month) is what I pay.
If you are in the UK.  I would recommend
 'sales@camsecure.co.uk '  
also they linked their site to my router which was complicated and they did it for free - remotely from their end.
Make sure if you buy a camera (mine was only £160.00) that they run a webcam hosting service and free back up assistance and advice over the phone ... Hope that helps ...


----------



## merlin (Aug 23, 2017)

Thanks doesn't sound too bad but a few hoops to through, hadn't thought of the possibility of thieves stealing the camera  

PS: I see your weather is about the same as ours today


----------



## Greyson (Aug 23, 2017)

http://camsecure.co.uk/webcam/rayowen/margate.html





.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Sep 4, 2017)

Lovely thread...Thank you.:wave:


----------

